# Samba 4 config problem



## mururoa (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
I was on my way to install and configure Samba 4.1 on FreeBSD 10.0 but after package installation there is no smb.conf (or smb4.conf) sample file anywhere (find).I tried ports and same player shoot again  I tried Samba 4.0 and ...
So what's going on ?
That can't have been missed in package check ...
I'm puzzled.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2014)

It looks like the port doesn't install one, although it is mentioned in the Makefile. If the port doesn't install one, the package won't have it either.


----------



## mururoa (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, thanks for reply.
I think the config file is generated after install.
Btw the good command to initialize samba 4 on zfs is :

`samba-tool domain provision --use-xattrs=yes --use-ntvfs --interactive`

Then you get a smb.conf (or smb4.conf dont remember right now) you can edit.
But no sample file found so far.


----------

